# Two centuries in two days?



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm doing a century (as I do every year) in September. Big deal. Except THIS year, my new girlfriend is doing one the next day. Being that I kind of encouraged her, I feel compelled to be her pace-boy.

The first one will be a steady 18 mph century with a buddy. With GF, it will be a 14 mph ride. Not a problem speedwise, but I have no experience at two centuries in a row.

Should I do anything special to prepare, like do two long rides consecutively every week, instead of one? Will that prepare my buns for the abuse in six weeks? Looking forward to the challenge. But not the PAIN!.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

A really comfy set of bibs will help. After your first century, eat a bunch of protein for recovery and carbs for the rest of the day to replenish your glycogen stores, and fill up the tank for the next day. Rest, recover, stay off your feet, etc.

If you routinely do some pretty long hard rides, your legs should be able to do it, especially if the next ride is slower.

To be honest, the next day is going to hurt your ass for the first 5 miles or so. Just try to ease the pressure onto the saddle. Start with most of your weight on your hands and feet, then gradually let yourself onto the saddle over the course of a few miles. After you're settled in and moving, you won't feel any different than the day before.

Doing two long consecutive rides won't really make that big of a difference.

Bottom line: After century #1, rest and refuel, and ease yourself into century #2.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I ride enough to not be worried about the actual doing of century #2. The nutrition and rest after century #1? Check. 

And, I always do a 20 to 25 mile recovery ride after any century, the next day, So I know very well what sitting on the bike the next day feels like.

I do want to minimize the ouch factor. As much as possible, please! Maybe a half-inch layer of DZ nuts on my bib chamois both days??


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

Two long rides in a row is how I used to train for double centuries back when I thought 200 miles was a fun day in the saddle. Make sure to eat well on day one and get a good nights sleep. you will be fine.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Learn to stand*



cyclesport45 said:


> Yeah, I ride enough to not be worried about the actual doing of century #2. The nutrition and rest after century #1? Check.
> 
> And, I always do a 20 to 25 mile recovery ride after any century, the next day, So I know very well what sitting on the bike the next day feels like.
> 
> I do want to minimize the ouch factor. As much as possible, please! Maybe a half-inch layer of DZ nuts on my bib chamois both days??


You face a double risk on day 2. Not only will you be spending a lot of time in the saddle, but since you will be pedalling very easy, you will have more weight on your butt than normal. Hard as it may be, you'll probably find that the only way to keep comfortable will be to stand up a lot. YMMV


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

If you can do the first one easily enough, I wouldn't do any special training for two in a row. Since the second will be slower, but longer, I'd prepare for that more. Eat well the day before the first. After that one hydrate a lot, if you wake up to pee too much it will be better than being dehydrated for the second one. The second day I'd eat a lot of food before the ride, and halfway down a can of Coke or Dew along with a ham/roast beef sammich halfway. An earbud and some good tunes even if in one ear will help the time go by.
Remember to rest well the week before, and it should be a fun little couple of days. Biking is fun isn't it?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> You face a double risk on day 2. Not only will you be spending a lot of time in the saddle, but since you will be pedalling very easy, you will have more weight on your butt than normal. Hard as it may be, you'll probably find that the only way to keep comfortable will be to stand up a lot. YMMV


I was thinking the same thing. That 14 mph noodling is what will be a killer on the butt.

Don't worry too much, back to back centuries are not that tough as long as you pace yourself on day one and follow the recovery that others have outlined. If they offer massages at the end of the first century, get one. If not, get "the stick" and do a self massage.

Whether its real or placebo, I like to take Sport Legs pills on long rides. I feel it helps on the recovery.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

meat said:


> Two long rides in a row is how I used to train for double centuries back when I thought 200 miles was a fun day in the saddle. Make sure to eat well on day one and get a good nights sleep. you will be fine.


This is the best advice you can get. Just be mentally prepared. Our group does three centuries in a row in the Sierra's every year, and what is said above is on the $.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Ten thousand+ people just did the STP (Seattle to Portland) 200+ mile ride a couple of weeks ago. Judging by their bike handling skills, I'd reckon that quite a few of them had not spent a huge amount of time prepping for it - so I'd think you're prolly safe if you're an experienced rider who does at least one century a year.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Drink. A lot. You may be slightly dehydrated from the 1st day's ride. Replenish your electrolytes and hydrate well or you may find yourself in a "spot of bother" on the 2nd day despite the easy pace.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

When I did this, I was fine. Really. Right up until the fierce headwinds I ran into about 50 miles into century #2. Could not get the body to pedal the last 18 miles. Keep your cell phone charged.


----------



## oroy38 (Apr 27, 2010)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> If not, get "the stick" and do a self massage.


I made one of those for myself long before they were popular. $5 at home depot should do the trick.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

shouldn't be too bad. Remember to save your legs for the next day if either one is a hilly course


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

You mean kind of like a shorter and slower version of just 2 days of the TdF? Yes, go for it! Leave some in the reserves...check your ego at the door day 1.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Screw that. I ended up going fairly hard on Saturday, averaged 19.2 Sunday was a nice easy 14 mph. I called it the worlds longest recovery ride. My seat area got several coats of chamois cream. Aside from rear end pain, piece of cake!


----------

